# INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE 1ST ANNUAL HOLIDAY TOY DRIVE



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE(I.E.L.A) IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR WAYS TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY. WE KNOW THAT THE HOLIDAYS ARE POSSIBLY THE HARDEST TIMES OF THE YEAR FOR FAMILIES AND CHILDREN. SO WHAT BETTER WAY TO HELP THEN COME TOGETHER AND DONATE TOYS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR AREA? THE IELA IS HAVING A PICNIC AND TOY DRIVE TO MAKE THINGS A LITTLE BRIGHTER AND MAKE SMILES A LITTLE BIGGER THROUGHOUT THE HOLIDAYS. SO BRING YOUR BBQ'S, PACK THE FAMILY IN YOUR LOWLOW'S AND COME CELEBRATE THE HOLIDAYS WITH THE IELA. 


WE REQUEST TOYS OF AT LEAST A $10 VALUE. TOYS WILL BE COLLECTED WHEN YOU ENTER THE PARK BY THE IELA BANNER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ANY AREAS WELCOME TO COME ENJOY A DAY OF GIVING BACK. 


HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE SAT. DECEMBER 8TH STARTING AT 8AM TILL DUSK...FAIRMOUNT PARK IN THE CITY OF RIVERSIDE


TOYS WILL BE DONATED TO HOUSE OF RUTH A HOME FOR BATTERED WOMEN AND CHILDREN. CLICK ON THE LINK FOR MORE INFO

http://houseofruthinc.org/


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Where's all the IE riders at???


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE(I.E.L.A) IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR WAYS TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY. WE KNOW THAT THE HOLIDAYS ARE POSSIBLY THE HARDEST TIMES OF THE YEAR FOR FAMILIES AND CHILDREN. SO WHAT BETTER WAY TO HELP THEN COME TOGETHER AND DONATE TOYS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR AREA? THE IELA IS HAVING A PICNIC AND TOY DRIVE TO MAKE THINGS A LITTLE BRIGHTER AND MAKE SMILES A LITTLE BIGGER THROUGHOUT THE HOLIDAYS. SO BRING YOUR BBQ'S, PACK THE FAMILY IN YOUR LOWLOW'S AND COME CELEBRATE THE HOLIDAYS WITH THE IELA.
> 
> 
> WE REQUEST TOYS OF AT LEAST A $10 VALUE. TOYS WILL BE COLLECTED WHEN YOU ENTER THE PARK BY THE IELA BANNER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ANY AREAS WELCOME TO COME ENJOY A DAY OF GIVING BACK.
> ...


:thumbsup: *TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> :thumbsup: *TO THE TOP FOR A GOOD CAUSE!!*


That's right homie!!! Thanks for the bump


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Keep this on top ......bump bump from GOODTIMES.CC


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors??? I have my share of toys to bring for the less fortunate. Lemme know.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Uniques will be their and bump this to the top IELA UP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors??? I have my share of toys to bring for the less fortunate. Lemme know.



Lol sorry no vendors. But ur more then welcome to donate toys for the less fortunate kids. Isnt that what really matters? Holidays are a time for giving. Hope to see u there


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

87euro said:


> Keep this on top ......bump bump from GOODTIMES.CC



Ttt for GT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Uniques will be their and bump this to the top IELA UP


Tt for the uniques homies


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Lol sorry no vendors. But ur more then welcome to donate toys for the less fortunate kids. Isnt that what really matters? Holidays are a time for giving. Hope to see u there


Wow brother, jus askin. Have a good one though.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Wow brother, jus askin. Have a good one though.



Lol dont be so sensitive homie. No prob And thanks. Hope to see u there to support the kids.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE N CAR CLUB IN VEGAS FOR THE SUPERSHOW. TTT FOR THE IELA


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Tttttt


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*BUMP FROM FAMILY AFFAIR C.C T~T~T FOR A GOOD CAUSE:thumbsup:*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:h5:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## supreme 82 (Jun 1, 2011)

Gonna try to make it to this one. TTT IELA


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BUMP IT AT 3:30


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

socalconcepts said:


> BUMP IT AT 3:30



Whats happening Roy? Hope all is well. Good to see u bumpin up


----------



## waytoolow (Jul 20, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Whats happening Roy? Hope all is well. Good to see u bumpin up


JESSE TAKING IT ONE DAY AT A TIME GETTING BACK INTO THE SWING ON THINGS MISSED YOU GUYS LETS TAKE IT UP ONE MORE TIME


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

socalconcepts said:


> JESSE TAKING IT ONE DAY AT A TIME GETTING BACK INTO THE SWING ON THINGS MISSED YOU GUYS LETS TAKE IT UP ONE MORE TIME


Good to hear homie. Im sure ull be back in action soon


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

WILL B THERE!!!t~t~t~(COTTON KANDY):wave:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


Thx homie


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

BumP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

To the Top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

StreetStyleL.A said:


> TTMFT


Gracias homie its all for a good cause


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

bump


----------



## regal rick (Mar 7, 2012)

T T T


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

BIGJ77MC said:


> INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE(I.E.L.A) IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR WAYS TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY. WE KNOW THAT THE HOLIDAYS ARE POSSIBLY THE HARDEST TIMES OF THE YEAR FOR FAMILIES AND CHILDREN. SO WHAT BETTER WAY TO HELP THEN COME TOGETHER AND DONATE TOYS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR AREA? THE IELA IS HAVING A PICNIC AND TOY DRIVE TO MAKE THINGS A LITTLE BRIGHTER AND MAKE SMILES A LITTLE BIGGER THROUGHOUT THE HOLIDAYS. SO BRING YOUR BBQ'S, PACK THE FAMILY IN YOUR LOWLOW'S AND COME CELEBRATE THE HOLIDAYS WITH THE IELA.
> 
> 
> WE REQUEST TOYS OF AT LEAST A $10 VALUE. TOYS WILL BE COLLECTED WHEN YOU ENTER THE PARK BY THE IELA BANNER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ANY AREAS WELCOME TO COME ENJOY A DAY OF GIVING BACK.
> ...


TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

COME JOIN US FOR THE FIRST EVER COSMIC CRUISE NIGHT AT THE BOWLING ALLEY THIS TOY DRIVE IS LIKE NO OTHER, IT'S DEDICATED FOR THE ENTIRE FAMILY FROM 5PM TO WHEN EVER YOUR FAMILY HAS HAD ENOUGH FUN....DONATE A UNWRAPPED GIFT OR A $10 DONATION AND GET A FREE GAME OF BOWLING!!!! RAIN OR SHINE LETS ALL MAKE THIS A GREAT TIME!!!!!!!
















white towncar (El Profe) in memory of my uncle.........​


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~t~t~ BRING THOSE TOYS 4 A GOOD CAUSE!!!:wave:~COTTON KANDY~


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TtT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT. 4 The kids !!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

socalconcepts said:


> TTT


Ttt iela can't wait for this day


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR THE KIDS


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

Holiday Toy Drive Car & Motorcycle & Bicycle Show At Bowlium Lanes 4666 Holt Ave Montclair 91763 Between Central Ave & Ramona Ave Near Monte Vista Ave Saturday November 17 12pm-5pm Come Watch USC & UCLA Game, Food Inside Dinner Cafe , Video Arcade Games Area , Huge Parking Lot , FREE For The Public , Bring New Unwraped Toys to Donate Rain Or Shine
Luis 909-248-5665 Or Elaine 909-631-5189


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

FRIDAY NIGHT _BUMP _:biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt iela


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Toy drive almost here can't wait


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

UPDATE

HERES A LINK OF WHO THE TOYS WILL BE GOING TO

http://houseofruthinc.org/


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

IELA TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump it up.. It's around the corner!


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> UPDATE
> 
> HERES A LINK OF WHO THE TOYS WILL BE GOING TO
> 
> http://houseofruthinc.org/


:thumbsup: I posted it on fb too


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> :thumbsup: I posted it on fb too


Coo thx


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TO THE TOP FOR THE IELA TOY DRIVE


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

EZUP62 said:


> TO THE TOP FOR THE IELA TOY DRIVE


Big thanks to big ezup62


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

O class is looking foward to this one.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT this is right around the corner from my pad and its for a good cause!


----------



## 48viejitos54 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Viejitos Riverside County Chapter will be supporting and then this one the day after for Viejitos I.E. chapter








*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Get them toys, get them toys...:run::run:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

To The Top


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT FOR THE BIG IE


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TAKE IT TO THE TOP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP!!*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP! *


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sat. Dec 8th, $10 unwrapped toy donation!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Sat. Dec 8th, $10 unwrapped toy donation!


Ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## 68-N-I-O-U-1 (Aug 27, 2009)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> :wave:


El widow maker


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

68-N-I-O-U-1 said:


> BUMP BUMP


T t t


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Sat. Dec 8th, $10 unwrapped toy donation!


 T the. T


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE(I.E.L.A) IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR WAYS TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY. WE KNOW THAT THE HOLIDAYS ARE POSSIBLY THE HARDEST TIMES OF THE YEAR FOR FAMILIES AND CHILDREN. SO WHAT BETTER WAY TO HELP THEN COME TOGETHER AND DONATE TOYS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR AREA? THE IELA IS HAVING A PICNIC AND TOY DRIVE TO MAKE THINGS A LITTLE BRIGHTER AND MAKE SMILES A LITTLE BIGGER THROUGHOUT THE HOLIDAYS. SO BRING YOUR BBQ'S, PACK THE FAMILY IN YOUR LOWLOW'S AND COME CELEBRATE THE HOLIDAYS WITH THE IELA.
> 
> 
> WE REQUEST TOYS OF AT LEAST A $10 VALUE. TOYS WILL BE COLLECTED WHEN YOU ENTER THE PARK BY THE IELA BANNER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ANY AREAS WELCOME TO COME ENJOY A DAY OF GIVING BACK.
> ...


Ttt for toy drive


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> El widow maker


What up bro


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> What up bro


Sup foo where u been haven't ceen u in a minute where's the bumble bee


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

TTT a few more days to go


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

6 days left


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> 6 days left


 *BUMP*


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


Can't wait


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

T~T~T


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey what time is everyone meeting up at the parke?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Hey what time is everyone meeting up at the parke?


That's a good question right there I know for new years its around 630 to get a good spot n shit what time is everyone starting to roll up


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Hey what time is everyone meeting up at the parke?


It starts at 8 so maby 630 7 lock in ur spot that's the time IMA roll up


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> INLAND EMPIRE LOWRIDER ALLIANCE(I.E.L.A) IS ALWAYS LOOKING FOR WAYS TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY. WE KNOW THAT THE HOLIDAYS ARE POSSIBLY THE HARDEST TIMES OF THE YEAR FOR FAMILIES AND CHILDREN. SO WHAT BETTER WAY TO HELP THEN COME TOGETHER AND DONATE TOYS FOR THE LESS FORTUNATE CHILDREN IN OUR AREA? THE IELA IS HAVING A PICNIC AND TOY DRIVE TO MAKE THINGS A LITTLE BRIGHTER AND MAKE SMILES A LITTLE BIGGER THROUGHOUT THE HOLIDAYS. SO BRING YOUR BBQ'S, PACK THE FAMILY IN YOUR LOWLOW'S AND COME CELEBRATE THE HOLIDAYS WITH THE IELA.
> 
> 
> WE REQUEST TOYS OF AT LEAST A $10 VALUE. TOYS WILL BE COLLECTED WHEN YOU ENTER THE PARK BY THE IELA BANNER. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FROM ANY AREAS WELCOME TO COME ENJOY A DAY OF GIVING BACK.
> ...


Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> It starts at 8 so maby 630 7 lock in ur spot that's the time IMA roll up


Firme!
TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Firme!
> TTT


Earlier thd better


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Lets keep this on top


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Lets keep this on top


TTT


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*BUMP TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Wax ur rides, polish the chrome and wet the tires!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Wax ur rides, polish the chrome and wet the tires!


That's right!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

*TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Danee08 said:


> *TO THE TOP *:thumbsup:


*BUMP*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Wax ur rides, polish the chrome and wet the tires!


Its gonna be cracking


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Getting close carnales!

TTT


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

baldylatino said:


> Getting close carnales!
> 
> TTT


Heck yea 3 more days


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

UniquesshortdogIE said:


> Heck yea 3 more days


Seems so far away still


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*T~T~T*


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TAKE IT TO THE TOP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

Danee08 said:


> *BUMP*


*bump...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

TTT for House of Ruth homes for battered women and children. Come on lowriding Fam. lets pull together to make some less fortunate child happy during these holidays. Dont forget the children are of all ages so the gift can be for infants, toddlers or teens.


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> TTT for House of Ruth homes for battered women and children. Come on lowriding Fam. lets pull together to make some less fortunate child happy during these holidays. Dont forget the children are of all ages so the gift can be for infants, toddlers or teens.


That's right come on out and show some love


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Cleaned up the engine today, waxed her, took her for a spin then put her to sleep!!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/shows-
> 
> 
> 
> events/577953d1354762801-inland-empire-lowrider-alliance-1st-annual-holiday-toy-drive-imag4164.jpg




Lookin good homie!!!


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Gracias homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


>


Nice


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

baldylatino said:


>


Looking good !! TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Thx ttt a couple more days


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Thx ttt a couple more days


Grill time


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Grill time


Serio, I'm getting started right now!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

baldylatino said:


> Serio, I'm getting started right now!


Whats ur address homie im on the way lol jk


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Whats ur address homie im on the way lol jk


no shit huh, ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Just an update. I spoke with susie from House of Ruth. She will be coming to the toy drive to answer any questions we have regarding the battered womens and childrens organazation we are donating too.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Just an update. I spoke with susie from House of Ruth. She will be coming to the toy drive to answer any questions we have regarding the battered womens and childrens organazation we are donating too.


:thumbsup: TO THE TOP


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Just an update. I spoke with susie from House of Ruth. She will be coming to the toy drive to answer any questions we have regarding the battered womens and childrens organazation we are donating too.


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Gonna be a beautiful for a toy drive!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Gonna be a beautiful for a toy drive!!!!


Fuck yea it is big jess


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

baldylatino said:


> Serio, I'm getting started right now!


Fuck yea


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

JUST US CC GONNA BE THERE....


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

jayboy1 said:


> JUST US CC GONNA BE THERE....


Good to hear!!! Thx for the support. The toys are goin to a good cause


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Good to hear!!! Thx for the support. The toys are goin to a good cause


Just hours away


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*GOOD TIMES cc. holding it down at the toy drive












*


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Dropped my toy off on the way home from work. Just missed you by an hour big Jess ill catch with you another day


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

dusty87ls said:


> Dropped my toy off on the way home from work. Just missed you by an hour big Jess ill catch with you another day


Ahh man!!!! Would have been nice to chop it up!!!! Thx for comin thru homie. Ttys


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Would like to thank all the clubs and riders who came out and donated toys. Thanks to susie from House of Ruth for coming out and spreading the word about their organization. IELA doing it for the community.


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

tdaddysd said:


> *GOOD TIMES cc. holding it down at the toy drive
> View attachment 579284
> View attachment 579285
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> Would like to thank all the clubs and riders who came out and donated toys. Thanks to susie from House of Ruth for coming out and spreading the word about their organization. IELA doing it for the community.


 GOOD TIMES inLAnd empire had a great time :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> GOOD TIMES inLAnd empire had a great time :thumbsup:


U guys were lookin good


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

BIGJ77MC said:


> U guys were lookin good


Thanks Jesse, It was nice meeting you.


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Danee08 said:


> Thanks Jesse, It was nice meeting you.


U too homie


----------

